# Liquor Laws in BC/AB



## talkamotta (Jul 9, 2008)

We are going to Fairmont Hot Springs next week and the following week to Banff/Canmore. 

I was wondering what thier liquor laws are.  Do you have to buy beer, wind  and hard liquor from the liquor stores or do they sell them in the grocery stores?  Every state is a little different so I wondered about Canada. 

 I was also strongly requested by a co worker that I need to buy him some "Gibson's Finest".  Im making the boyfriend go on hikes so I need to have some Molson beer when we get back to the condo. 

Any information or suggestions would be appreciated.  

Thanks
LouAnn


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2008)

When we were in Whistler a few weeks ago we had to purchase liquor at a liquor store.  And some of them were closed on Sundays.


----------



## Dori (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't know about wind (LOL) LouAnn, but here in Ontario, you need to go to the LCBO (liquor store) to buy wine and the hard stuff, and the beer store for beer.  Some of the grocery stores have little wine stores attached.

If I were you, I would pick up what you need at the duty free on the way over.  The taxes on spirits are horrendous.

Dori


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 9, 2008)

All liquor ( beer, wine and hard liquor) in BC is purchased at the liquor store.  Some are state run and some are not. The state run stores in Whistler are closed on Sunday but the privately run store was open.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 9, 2008)

Alberta has privately run liquor stores, but alcohol is not available inside grocery/convenience stores. Many of the grocery stores have liquor stores they run adjacent to the grocery, but they have a separate building or entrance. Age for drinking is 18.

BC has a slightly different system, with both state and private alcohol sales. Some of the resort communities (ie Panorama, near Fairmont, and quite nice) have alcohol sales in the small groceries as no other liquor store is available. Age for drinking is 19.

Michael


----------



## kennedy (Jul 9, 2008)

As meantioned above, all liquor in Bristish Columbia is retailed through government liquor stores, with only a few exceptions for specialized wine stores, or in areas that were at one time farther than a set distance from a government operated liquor store.  Fairmont Hot springs is one such exception.  Right in Fairmont is is a small grocery store (used to be Big Way, but now has been re-branded under another name), that carries a good selection of beers, an adequate selection of wines and general selection of hard liquor.  

We have a cabin about 5 kilometers from Fairmont and find that this store serves most of our needs and is open 7 days a week (and well into the evenings). There is also a governement liquor store in Invermere (about 25 kilometers- 15 miles) away that has a much better selection; however it is not open on Sundays or very late into the evenings.  It does however, have a much better selection and is where I go if I am looking for a better Scotch or a higher end wine.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 9, 2008)

Does BC still have "off sales" or cold beer stores?

I remember the pre-Expo 86 days when even the pubs were closed on Sunday.

Then with Expo, their came the push to change some of the old "blue laws".  One push was to open off sales sites (non BC Liquor store sales) and cold beer stores that were attached to either pubs or hotels (I can't remember which).


----------



## BevL (Jul 10, 2008)

Yum, Gibson's Finest, yes, a very good rye.  Canadian Club or Crown Royal are also good, but more expensive.

Not sure about Fairmont, but we have finally moved into the 20th - yes, I mean the 20th - Century and at least here on the west coast can buy booze from about 9:00 in the morning until 11:00 at night seven days a week at the private liquor stores.  However, as mentioned previously, you will only find non alcoholic beer and wine in the grocery stores - when we get to being able to buy booze there, we'll have leaped into the 21st Century.

Definitely second the idea of stopping at the duty free on your way across the border, or buying duty free at the airport if you're flying in.


----------



## rje (Jul 10, 2008)

BC liqour store in Invermere is closest place to purchase alcoholic beverages of all types. Has a good selection.


----------



## kennedy (Jul 10, 2008)

Just to be clear.  The general grocery store in Fairmont does have a decent selection of most liquor.  Just last night after posting my first reply I purchased a case of beer and bottle of rum in that store.   The BC liquor store in Invermere does however have a much better selection.  But if you are just looking for beer or wine (up to mid grades) or liquor like Canadain Club Rye, Baccardi Rum etc. the Fairmont store is fine.  I did not check to see if they had Gibsons.  If I need to go into the store today I will check.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW, THANKS

You all are the greatest.  

LouAnn


----------



## tashamen (Jul 10, 2008)

Have a Kokanee beer for me!


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 29, 2008)

tashamen said:


> Have a Kokanee beer for me!



We had a wonderful 2 weeks.  Its been 3 days since we left Canada and I still havent faced reality (even though Im typing this at work).  

Tashamen:

I had a Kokanee beer for you and all your extended family.  :whoopie: 

I even stopped in Montana and went to Costco and bought a case to take home with me.  (Alot cheaper....)


----------



## tashamen (Jul 30, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> I had a Kokanee beer for you and all your extended family.  :whoopie:
> 
> I even stopped in Montana and went to Costco and bought a case to take home with me.  (Alot cheaper....)



Thanks   - I wish they sold Kokanee around here...


----------

